# Woo Hoo! Pinstriping masking tape!



## Jeff54 (Aug 17, 2017)

Of course, after I just bought an old school pinstriper, I hit this site and it's just down the street, (25miles) from me.  These old hands are hardly the striper to be, but, for kicks I fingered I'd give it a try with old school, Sears 'master paint striper' tool. . Albiet I'm actually scared, to even dare free hand or guided striping . Yet now (actually for near 40 years) anybody can do it with this masking tape thing by Finesse Pinstriping!


Just lay down the sized tape ya want, and it's old school cheap to me too: $8 to 10 bucks for 42 foot roll, My favorite way to go. And maybe cheaper shopping around for their product.  Lay it down, paint your stripe, dry and pull it off.
You, even me can paint, yes actually paint, never-mind stupid pinstripe tape, no sir!  make slick, clean, straight; no shaky hands or sloppy lines, any size, even double stripes if ya want too; How cool is that?
Their masking tape sizes: https://www.finessepinstriping.com/striper/

https://www.finessepinstriping.com/instructions/






tell em jeff54 sent ya, and I want a commission! {grin}


----------



## Handyman (Aug 17, 2017)

I've used this stencil tape on an Iver Johnson bike that I was restoring. Worked great. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## andybee75 (Apr 5, 2018)

It´s a superb product, done the striping on this two bikes:
http://veterancykel.se/Cyklon-custombygge-2016/
http://veterancykel.se/Crescent-1937-herr-roed/


----------



## eeapo (Jan 4, 2020)

We used that stripping tape back in the late 60's , easy to use. Then mid 70's everyone went stripping tape easier and a lot faster and last longer.


----------



## Chuck S (Jan 5, 2020)

Great idea.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 5, 2020)

Love that stuff!


----------



## Mymando (Sep 19, 2020)

Awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------

